# Lets see your MIUI



## Goose306

So, there used to be a thread like this months ago, however it dropped off the deep end and it was in the MIUI subsection of the Developer forum, and I just hear crickets in there now. So I feel its about time to renew it. Post up your lockscreens, your homescreens, what have you. This is about seeing some nice setups and sharing with other forum members!

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## gflam

Mines pretty boring I have it as my phone slot though but rarely use it to be honest loving me some ics  Anyway screen shot below

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## balagiwithak

Here is my home and lockscreen


----------



## Goose306

balagiwithak said:


> Here is my home and lockscreen


Nice! I always find MIUI to look better minimalistic rather than cluttered, but maybe thats just me. If I may ask, what widget are you using (mid-homescreen?)


----------



## balagiwithak

Goose306 said:


> Nice! I always find MIUI to look better minimalistic rather than cluttered, but maybe thats just me. If I may ask, what widget are you using (mid-homescreen?)


Advanced Clock Widget


----------



## 45190

Here's mine!


----------



## Bbyland

True blue theme with beautiful weather widget

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba

Edit:
Woah huge.

Notice a theme here?
Green + Sexy
Haha.


----------



## Goose306

Jubakuba said:


> True blue theme with beautiful weather widget
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Nice. I was thinking of using True Blue, have heard good things. It looks pretty good, I just have a hard time getting away from the minimalistic status icons. But when its all kitted out in blue it looks pretty good!


----------



## Jubakuba

Goose306 said:


> What's the icon pack your using? I likey those gray icons!


Launcher Pro...
Default icons on the dock...with a custom dock that I've had saved to my pc/sd card for years now...I tend to stick with what I like.
As far as the contacts go...
Animated Widget Pro.
It was like $2 when I bought it.
But I think it's $5 now. Pretty steep, but it's nice.


----------



## dsr13

Just changed to an orange theme for a bit...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

Jubakuba said:


> Launcher Pro...
> Default icons on the dock...with a custom dock that I've had saved to my pc/sd card for years now...I tend to stick with what I like.
> As far as the contacts go...
> Animated Widget Pro.
> It was like $2 when I bought it.
> But I think it's $5 now. Pretty steep, but it's nice.


What kinda phone does the dog have ( I noticed the contact)?


----------



## Goose306

bobcaruso said:


> What kinda phone does the dog have ( I noticed the contact)?


LOLs, sharper eye than myself. Probably one of these:

http://www.environme...llar/dog-1.html



> *The principle:*
> You simply call the telephone number of the GPS PRO Dog collar with your handy /mobile phone /cell phone. The GPS receiver of the collar, estimates the position of the dog and sends the coordinates immediately as SMS (Short Message service) over the Global System for Mobile Communication (GSM) directly on your mobile phone display. The accuracy of the positioning amounts to the average less than 15 meters.​


----------



## bobcaruso

Goose306 said:


> LOLs, sharper eye than myself. Probably one of these:
> 
> http://www.environme...llar/dog-1.html


That's so cool!


----------



## PaulEBoy

Coolfire=Lockscreen, buuf-blue=Basic Theme, Calm23=Icons


----------



## Jubakuba

Lmao.
That would be my father...contact linked to his facebook...
Where he has a picture of my dog







.


----------



## bmt11

I really don't use MIUI much on account of the battery issues on 2nd init roms so I don't bother much customizing themes and the home screen will be the exact same sans a few rom specific programs.


----------



## Bbyland

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

bmt11 said:


> I really don't use MIUI much on account of the battery issues on 2nd init roms so I don't bother much customizing themes and the home screen will be the exact same sans a few rom specific programs.


BMT, you should try one of the MIUI roms now, battery life is amazing


----------



## milski65

clothednblack said:


> Just found this one, so I replaced my notification bar
> 
> sent from my BOOSTEDassV2 DX Miui


I'm liking this. What's it called and where did you find if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## milski65

clothednblack said:


> It's in the theme app and its in Japanese V1.0 under new themes, can't miss it, it had god of war on it
> 
> sent from my BOOSTEDassV2 DX Miui


Got it. Thank you kindly.


----------



## bmt11

bobcaruso said:


> BMT, you should try one of the MIUI roms now, battery life is amazing


Those were taken today on the most recent galnet release, it still doesn't compare to liberty or any of the "blur" roms.

Though I likely will be using it as my main rom for a little while at least as I'm having issues with boot manager.


----------



## qwiklildroider

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

Jubakuba said:


> Lmao.
> That would be my father...contact linked to his facebook...
> Where he has a picture of my dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awww, sounded better being the dog's 'collar phone'


----------



## Goose306

qwiklildroider said:


> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Is that second pic your LS? If so may I ask which one? I've been falling pretty hard for the minimalistic text look lately

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## bobcaruso

clothednblack said:


> Just found this one, so I replaced my notification bar
> 
> sent from my BOOSTEDassV2 DX Miui


Funny, I use the same one, but instead of 'Brightness' mine says 'Backlight'


----------



## qwiklildroider

Goose306 said:


> Is that second pic your LS? If so may I ask which one? I've been falling pretty hard for the minimalistic text look lately
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


Yes it is my lockscreen  its called simplicity mod f and I found it over a xda in a topic called miui ls lockscreens.

Edit:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22054500

Found it 

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

You guts ever get a lock screen that's a pain to unlock? Some of them can be tricky.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## qwiklildroider

bobAbooey said:


> You guts ever get a lock screen that's a pain to unlock? Some of them can be tricky.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I imagine that is from the difference in resolution from what it was designed for to what its being used for..?? Could be wrong.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Lock screen.

FTL launcher gives you an app drawer and you can still use miui apps. Check it out.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

That is looking REAL nice bob

Okay, how do you unlock it, and what weather app do you need? Used clothed fix to get get past lock screen, but I'd like to figure this out.


----------



## bobAbooey

Having trouble with the weather. To unlock, just slide your finger to the right at the bottom

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

bobAbooey said:


> Having trouble with the weather. To unlock, just slide your finger to the right at the bottom
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Just got it all. You need 9s-Weather from the market. After you install, open app, set to F, then you're good to go.


----------



## bobAbooey

milski65 said:


> Just got it all. You need 9s-Weather from the market. After you install, open app, set to F, then you're good to go.


Awesome. I couldn't think of the name.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

bobAbooey said:


> Awesome. I couldn't think of the name.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Now if I could just get rid of the damn Verizon name in my status bar I'd be good to go.


----------



## bobAbooey

Miui control, status bar.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

bobAbooey said:


> Miui control, status bar.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Much appreciated. 2 months on miui and I'm still a noob.


----------



## milski65

qwiklildroider said:


> Yes it is my lockscreen  its called simplicity mod f and I found it over a xda in a topic called miui ls lockscreens.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=22054500
> 
> Found it
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Nice find quik.


----------



## qwiklildroider

milski65 said:


> Nice find quik.


Thx. There's alot out there just old stuff ya gotta look for for it all  We should start a theme thread to store all our finds lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Nothing too fancy.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Bbyland

bobAbooey said:


> Nothing too fancy.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


 what status bar is that

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Haha, not sure, it's all in chinese. It's in the online themes though.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## qwiklildroider

Had some time and wanted a little change 

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dtroup64

Man you guys made my day with that LS. Lovin it!
















Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65

dtroup64 said:


> Man you guys made my day with that LS. Lovin it!
> 
> View attachment 18901
> 
> View attachment 18902
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I've been running it for a couple of weeks. It is awesome.


----------



## Bradfan04

Home screen & lock screen....for now

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

Wiped and reflashed... made a new carrier logo and some other stuff, everything else is pieced together from themes from theme manager...

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## jerseyboy357

I like MIUI and the color red. Neon RT is the theme and its Beanstown106's galnet miui rom ver. 2.2.4

Posted by the X of B


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

My new favorite theme Mix

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Slomies

Bradfan04 said:


> Home screen & lock screen....for now
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


What theme and ls are you using? Also, what are you other mods?


----------



## Bradfan04

Slomies said:


> What theme and ls are you using? Also, what are you other mods?


I'm running beanstowns Galnet 2.2.5 overclocked at 1.25 using Android Overclock low voltage setting. 
As far as the theme goes, it is a mixture of themes all found from the theme app found in Miui. This pic shows the different themes I am using.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht

Latest setup
Home screen is blackwhiteGB1.0 
Clock is clock from the market
Weather is Make your own clock 
Wallpaper is off zedge

All else is stock from the theme

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWis stock from the theme ki


----------



## dtroup64

Love those icons goldsmith. That from the blackwhiteGB1.0? Where did you get that lovely theme?


----------



## bobAbooey

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Bored

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Lol Damn bob. Where'd u get that?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Found the padlock on xda and the guy had a plain fence, I just put the walking dead wallpaper

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Can u send to me?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

Not near ny comp, want me to email?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Sent u a pm

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht

dtroup64 said:


> Love those icons goldsmith. That from the blackwhiteGB1.0? Where did you get that lovely theme?


Icons are from theme, and is in theme engine

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dtroup64

Thanks!


----------



## bretth18

Bored. Stock theme w/ v4 icons








Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## goodwidp

Just switched from Galnet to DefX MIUI on Droid X. I'm using Circle Launcher on my main screen to access my most used apps while keeping the screen clutter free.


----------



## bobAbooey

^^
Nice.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bretth18

Not that anyone cares here, but starting march 30th, I will begin development again by kicking off a new line of MIUI V4 themes. I'm done working with CM's theme Chooser. The miui community is way cooler!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey

I love themes, looking forward to them

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

I'm Rocking that Circle Launcher. It's pretty sweet. The only thing on my home screen now

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt

bobAbooey said:


> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


What theme, lockscreen, Widgets are you using

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX

- MIUI DefX (2012.3.6)
- *MIUI lockscreen:* dark mix
- *Launcher:* LauncherPro Plus
- Calendar, Friends & Messaging widgets
- Using *signals23-XTG-round* skin
- *Clock/Weather widget:* Beautiful Widgets
- *Music widget:* Uber Music app (w/ Clear Widgets skin)


----------



## qwiklildroider

Fresh install. Fresh new layout 

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dsr13

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## collinscars

That's awesome!

Sent from my YACK powered dx using Tapatalk


----------

